# Star Wars The Old Republic - Server Status



## HNRGargamel (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey!

Da es noch keiner gemacht hat, mache ich jetzt mal den obligatorischen Flame und Whine-Thread auf!

Man, warum sind die Server off? Da hat man mal nen Tag frei und dann sowas.... 

Gruss


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch frei. Ich geh jetzt erst mal einkaufen. 
Aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass ich mich bei einem MMORPG aufregen, wenn die Server down sind.
Gibt ja genug anderes zu tun
Verdammt, Rechnungen muss ich ja auch noch bezahlen *grummel*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin bis jetzt gerade nicht über den Ladebildschirm hinweg gekommen, weil das Programm immer abstürzte, aber vielleicht lag das an den Wartungsarbeiten, denn nun ging es.

Aber da ja noch alle Server offline sind, werde ich nun erst einmal arbeiten gehen und mir dann einen schicken PvE- Server aussuchen.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2011)

_Guten Tag, 

für Ihre Bestellung des Titels "Star Wars: The Old Republic" (Bestellnummer 2-1337-4) erhalten Sie hiermit den Code, um Ihre Vorbesteller-Vorteile zu nutzen._

Meine Freundin wird mich umbringen, aber ... ich hab es getan.

Wir werden wohl auf einem RP-PvE Server anfangen, namentlich wohl: Cassus Fett
Vllt. trifft man sich ja da, wie wärs?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2011)

Dunkle Seite oder die andere?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2011)

Bitte? Die Frage stellst du *mir*?!  

Natürlich die dunkle Seite, gibts eigentlich eine andere?


----------



## Exar-K (16. Dezember 2011)

Die deutschen RP-Server sind zumindest schon voll, mal gucken wieviele neue Server noch dazukommen. Ich hoffe mal, dass sie es nicht dabei belassen, sonst könnte es nächste Woche lustig werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Die Frage stellst du *mir*?!
> 
> Natürlich die dunkle Seite, gibts eigentlich eine andere?


 
Ja. War mehr eine rhetorische Frage. 

Ich muss natürlich auch auf die dunkle Seite, schauen wir mal, wie die Situation heute Abend ist, wenn Exar schon schreibt, dass die RP-Server voll sind.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2011)

Aber Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasi ... will doch mit dir spielen.

Wobei das jetzt irgendwie nicht so "Darth" bzw. "Sith"-mäßig klingt, oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasi ... will doch mit dir spielen.
> 
> Wobei das jetzt irgendwie nicht so "Darth" bzw. "Sith"-mäßig klingt, oder?


 
Wenn Darth Vader "nooo" sagt, darfst du so etwas  sagen.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss natürlich auch auf die dunkle Seite, schauen wir mal, wie die Situation heute Abend ist, wenn Exar schon schreibt, dass die RP-Server voll sind.


 Gestern gegen 20 Uhr lag die Warteschlange für Vanjervalis Chain bei 1-2 Stunden. Natürlich bei jedem Disconnect, Crash, Reboot, Serverwechsel etc. nochmal von Vorne.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2011)

Poah.. diese Wartezeiten sind ja ziemlich derb.
Das hat sicherlich auch mit dem frühzeitigen Amazonversand zu tun.

Also das ist wirklich ziemlich derb. Die meisten Server sind jetzt schon "Voll"!
Da frag ich mich, ob man da nicht was unterschätzt hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2011)

Ist Opila Crystal ein neuer Server? Oder spielen da nur seltsame Gestalten? Der steht nämlich bei "niedrig". 
Naja, ich bleibe vorerst auf dem RP-Server in der Warteschleife, bin eh gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist Opila Crystal ein neuer Server? Oder spielen da nur seltsame Gestalten? .


 
Den hab ich eben auch erst entdeckt oO


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2011)

Haha, ok. Man merkt, ich habe mich unglaublich gut im Vorfeld über das Spiel informiert. Jede Klasse hat ein eigenes Startgebiet?
Ich war nun wirklich irritiert.


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja die haben heute ein paar wenige neue Server dazugeschalten, am 20. gibts bestimmt nochmal mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2011)

So ... endlich bissle Zeit, (Beta)Client wird aktualisiert.
Schauen wir mal ...


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner Gilde übrigens auf Supreme Comander Statorrs gelandet, vielleicht der dümmste Servername in der Liste. 
Aber grundsätzlich muss man sagen, dass der Launch wirklich reibungslos verlief, da können sich andere MMO's noch eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, es läuft bislang ziemlich rund und macht zudem noch Spaß.
Manche Kleinigkeiten irritieren mich ein wenig; so verlaufe ich mich gerne mal und dass bei Gruppenquests alle Mitglieder mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig einen Gegenstand benutzen müssen, war auch zuerst etwas seltsam, aber wenn man erst einmal weiß, was man zu tun hat, ist es ok. Ich bleibe nun auch erstmal auf Cassus.

Den Inquisitor habe ich nun bis L11 gespielt und nun schaue ich mir den Agenten mal an.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2011)

*grml*

Man benötigt eine Einladung zum Early-Access Test?  

Jetzt ist war der Client gepatched, Pre-Order Code eingegeben aber mir fehlt noch die Einladung. Toll. Jetzt hätte ich Zeit & kann bzw. darf nicht spielen, das ist doch Mist.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2011)

Gnhihihi ... meine bösen Sith Tricks funktionieren nicht nur bei willenlosen Weibchen ( *zwinker* ) sondern auch bei den Machern des SW MMO.

_Your Saga Begins ..._


----------



## rzzn (18. Dezember 2011)

Die letzten bzw. neusten Server sind:

Loramarr (PVP)
Opila crystal (PvE)

Star Wars: The Old Republic - Server Status


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Warteschlange wird jeden Tag schlimmer, soviel zum Thema "Wir werden versuchen die Wartezeiten in einem vernünftigem Rahmen zu halten".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich ärgere mich auch gerade darüber.
Erst wurde ich während einer Gruppenquest vom Server gekegelt und nun kann ich noch nicht einmal schnell wieder online gehen, weil ich in der Warteschlange an Platz 180 bin.
Da hinterlässt sicher einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2011)

auch wenn ich selbst nachschauen kann, aber hat´s das eigentlich auch ne Trail-Version?

Aber irgendwie denke ich so langsam dass das keine ganz so schlechte Idee war einfach erst so nächstes Jahr damit anzufangen

May the Force be with You


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Dezember 2011)

Von einer Trial- Version habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen.

Die Warteschlangen sind schon manchmal etwas anstrengend, vorallem, wenn das Netz mal zusammenbricht, aber dafür läuft das Spiel ganz gut.

Soeben wurden übrigens zwei neue Server online gebracht. Ich denke, ich lege mir dort noch Charaktere an, denn momentan hänge ich mal wieder auf der Warteliste fest. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das noch etwas entspannt.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Von einer Trial- Version habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen.
> 
> Die Warteschlangen sind schon manchmal etwas anstrengend, vorallem, wenn das Netz mal zusammenbricht, aber dafür läuft das Spiel ganz gut.
> 
> Soeben wurden übrigens zwei neue Server online gebracht. Ich denke, ich lege mir dort noch Charaktere an, denn momentan hänge ich mal wieder auf der Warteliste fest. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das noch etwas entspannt.


 
Entspannen?
Der offizielle Release ist noch nicht mal da und die sind am Anschlag!
Hab heut gearbeitet, komme nach Hause, schalt den PC ein um mich einzuloggen... mit der Gewissheit, dass ich vorher noch Nachtessen kochen kann ohne was zu verpassen, weil ich nicht spielen kann.


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir und auch anderen ist das Spiel schon mal abgestürzt - danach konnte man sich direkt wieder einloggen und die Warteschlange überspringen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Dezember 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Entspannen?
> Der offizielle Release ist noch nicht mal da und die sind am Anschlag!
> Hab heut gearbeitet, komme nach Hause, schalt den PC ein um mich einzuloggen... mit der Gewissheit, dass ich vorher noch Nachtessen kochen kann ohne was zu verpassen, weil ich nicht spielen kann.


 Ich habe die naive Hoffnung, dass beim off. Start ausreichend Server bereit stehen und sie nach einer gewissen Zeit so viel Stabilität gewährleisten können, dass die Kapazitäten vielleicht erhöht werden, sonst wird es eher ungemütlich.


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe die naive Hoffnung, dass beim off. Start ausreichend Server bereit stehen und sie nach einer gewissen Zeit so viel Stabilität gewährleisten können, dass die Kapazitäten vielleicht erhöht werden, sonst wird es eher ungemütlich.



Wieso naiv? Am Anfang wird die Hölle los sein; das wird sich aber nach kurzer Zeit glätten, ähnlich wie damals bei WOW.

Ja, hab mir auch 2 Chars auf 2 Servern angelegt wegen den Wartezeiten...

Ach ja, zur Info, auf demselben Server kann man sowohl Sith als auch Jedi gleichzeitig haben.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Warteschlangen sind schon manchmal etwas anstrengend, vorallem, wenn das Netz mal zusammenbricht, aber dafür läuft das Spiel ganz gut.


Hmm ... die einzige Wartezeit hatte ich gestern Abend, da war ich Platz ~225 & konnte nach 15 Minuten spielen.
Auch meine Discos bzw. crash to desktop in der Black Talion Instanz ( reproduzierbar! ) konnten mich nicht daran hindern immer wieder *sofort* ohne Warteschlange zu verbinden.

Nervig ist bzw. war nur, das Black Talion dann bereits zurückgesetzt wurde und man sich den ganzen Schmuh von vorne anhören durfte.

Vorhin konnte ich auch ohne einen Absturz 'straight' durchspielen ...


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2011)

/OT

Komisch, ich höre andauernd von Discos... hab ein Char auf Lvl 17 und einen auf Lvl 11 und hatte noch NIE einen. Liegt das evtl daran das Euer Server voller ist?


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2011)

RPG-Server sind wohl auch nicht so voll.
Da ich mit Kollegen spielen werde, hab ich mich einfach für den erst, besten PvE-Server entschieden (Sith Triumvirate).
In den ersten zwei Tagen keine Probs. Danach Warteschlangen ./
Gestern über ne Stunde gewartet, heut auch wieder.
Aber wenn sie jetzt weiter Server öffnen, könnte sich die Lage ein wenig entspannen. Denn neue Spieler werden sicherlich auf neuen, weniger gefüllten Servern starten. 

Aber dass ich nach nem Absturz (soferns einer War), gleich wieder einloggen konnte, war wirklich ne nette Überraschung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> /OT
> 
> Komisch, ich höre andauernd von Discos... hab ein Char auf Lvl 17 und einen auf Lvl 11 und hatte noch NIE einen. Liegt das evtl daran das Euer Server voller ist?


Wie bereits oben erwähnt: mein einziger "Disco", was eigentlich ein kompletter Crash von ToR.exe ist, war am WE reproduzierbar bei der Black Talion Mission als man



Spoiler



die Wahl hatte den Cpt. des Schiffs zu töten oder nicht. Bei Töten ist der Client FR & SA Abend / Nacht immer abgestürzt, gestern noch die Pussy Version, aka Gute Seite, probiert und ich konnte die Instanz ohne Probleme beenden.



Ansonsten läufts echt gut, allerdings läuft meine Grafikkarte mit max. Belastung ... jedenfalls ist das Rauschen des Lüfters penetrant. Sowas hab ich selbst bei Crysis 2 nicht erlebt.


----------



## Vordack (19. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben erwähnt: mein einziger "Disco", was eigentlich ein kompletter Crash von ToR.exe ist, war am WE reproduzierbar bei der Black Talion Mission als man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Typ mit dem ich die Quest gestern gemacht hage hatte in der instanz 3 mal an der selben Stelle nen Disco. Als man mit nem Typen reden muss hatte er nach Beendigung des Gesprächs immer nen Diso, konnte sich aber problemlos wieder einloggen. War auf so nem Art Deck. Vielleicht das selbe wie Du...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

Scheint die gleiche Stelle zu sein, allerdings sind alle Mitglieder ( waren zu dritt drin ) rausgeflogen und leider war die Instanz danach immer zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Vordack (19. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheint die gleiche Stelle zu sein, allerdings sind alle Mitglieder ( waren zu dritt drin ) rausgeflogen und leider war die Instanz danach immer zurückgesetzt.


 
Bei uns ist nur einmer rausgeflogen und konnte sich bei uns wieder einloggen, also ncuihts zurückgesetzt. Liegt bestimmt daran daß bei uns noch Leute aktiv drin waren...


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

Das ist der Wille der Macht und die Macht versucht halt das ganzen immer ins gute auszubalancieren


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2011)

Du spielst bestimmt so eine Jedi Pussy, hmm?


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

nein
da die Leute die ich kenne z.Zt. alle auf Seiten des Imperiums stehen wird dann als erstes mal ein Bounty Hunter angefangen


----------

